# Wilko tanks..Ian :)



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 22, 2007)

How much do they cost? What are their dimensions?

I barely ever go into Wilko, usually only for cheap gravel for the fish..have you ever been to Swallow Aquatics? (there is four branches in the UK), thats really worth a look, ive been to the one by Colchester - nothing 'buggy' really, but plenty of reptiles and livefood, and lots of very, very cheap containers..I saw your picture of a Wilko tank in a post from sept '06..they look similar, but do those cost two quid as well, or even less?  

What do people use as substrate? Im using this odd stuff thats made of foam bits, but looks like stones/gravel/wood chips, could I use plain sand after I wash it?

Wouldnt something dark, like peat be a good contrast for the magnificant white of an Orchid Mantid?

Thanks...


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 22, 2007)

> What do people use as substrate? Im using this odd stuff thats made of foam bits, but looks like stones/gravel/wood chips, could I use plain sand after I wash it?Wouldnt something dark, like peat be a good contrast for the magnificant white of an Orchid Mantid?


I'm using sphagnum moss. Lots of people seem to like using that. When the orchid is hanging from the top or side, I don't think the substrate color really matters. If I didn't have sphagnum moss, I would be using paper or napkins.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Apr 22, 2007)

Thats not native to your side of the Atlantic is it?


----------



## Peekaboo (Apr 23, 2007)

When it comes to substrate, pick something absorbant that will slowly release moisture. You're using your substrate to help regulate humidity, so you want to use absorbant fibers.

Sphagnum moss is a favorite here on the forum, but I've also heard of people having great results with the use of shredded coconut fiber.


----------

